
Find your first tweet: Twitter opens archive for its birthday - uladzislau
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57620634-1/find-your-first-tweet-twitter-opens-archive-for-its-birthday/
======
ASquare
Guess it's easier/quicker than using allmytweets.net to get to your first
tweet

